# Learn to park



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Wanker.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If I had a motorbike I'd have parked within 2mm of the drivers door. :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I think you will find he has learnt to park properly! He has learnt that supermarkets are normally full of people who have no respect for other peoples property, bashing doors open against his pride and joy from their own sloppy parking or their children with no care and attention.

When possible I do exactly the same when I go shopping (although I park at the far end of a car park out of harms way where it's not busy). I have no other option than to take my car to the supermarket, the car which I worked fucking hard to buy and try to keep as spotless as possible, and I am not going to let some low life with no respect smash/dent/ding my car, so I shall park in two spaces also.

And if you don't like it.... well tuff mate.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> I think you will find he has learnt to park properly! He has learnt that supermarkets are normally full of people who have no respect for other peoples property, bashing doors open against his pride and joy from their own sloppy parking or their children with no care and attention.
> 
> When possible I do exactly the same when I go shopping (although I park at the far end of a car park out of harms way where it's not busy). I have no other option than to take my car to the supermarket, the car which I worked fucking hard to buy and try to keep as spotless as possible, and I am not going to let some low life with no respect smash/dent/ding my car, so I shall park in two spaces also.
> 
> And if you don't like it.... well tuff mate.


I'd be equally hacked off if someone put a scratch or dent in my car - where do you draw the line? You drive a stunning TVR. I drive a nice 20k Audi. Is someone in a 15k Ford entitled to less parking space? Should we have larger spaces for the better off?

At least you park "at the far end". This person is one one of the nearest rows to the entrance, and it's fucking selfish and thoughtless.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I have no other option than to take my car to the supermarket, the car which I worked fucking hard to buy and try to keep as spotless as possible, and I am not going to let some low life with no respect smash/dent/ding my car, so I shall park in two spaces also.


Yes you have - buy a cheap 'shitter' to take places if you are that worried about leaving your car anywhere. Go early or late when there are more spaces. I'd say 2 space parking is more likely to attract 'envy' damage than something parked normally.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Yes you have - buy a cheap 'shitter' to take places if you are that worried about leaving your car anywhere.


LOL, yeah ok James, ill buy, insure, tax, put petrol in, rent a parking space to park....

.....my second car that I will drive to the supermarket once a month! That makes good economic sense! [smiley=stupid.gif] 



coupe-sport said:


> Go early or late when there are more spaces.


I've got to go weekends mate. No other option.



coupe-sport said:


> I'd say 2 space parking is more likely to attract 'envy' damage than something parked normally.


Touch wood, not had any problems so far. but that might be because I tuck her away at the far end of the car park where there is plenty of spaces.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Peace of mind though Kev - pick up a 'shitter' for around Â£300 - leave it anywhere, insure it 3rd party only then get rid when it goes wrong. Ok not so easy if you have one parking space at home but if you really want to keep the TVR looking its best :?


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

Go shopping with two friends who have shit cars and park in between them :lol:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

It is a problem for people who drive 'nice' cars that when you want to park at the supermarket,or other public car park, you worry about scartches and dings. I try to minimize the risk as far as possible by parking where it is quiet, which has it's own dangers I know.

However IMO this worry does not give people the right to take up two spaces or the disabled parking places. Having a nicer car does not buy the right to two spaces.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

To be fair that does look like a fairly busy place so in this case I believe I would have found enough respect to park in one spot. I am guilty of spending 10 minutes to find a good spot but not making it this obvious.

This is the kind of thing I would expect a boxster driver to do (not all of them) any that I come across seem to adopt the same kind of arrogance. Jamie will tell you :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well done that Porsche man! At least it wasn't a parent and child space  :-*


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> I think you will find he has learnt to park properly! He has learnt that supermarkets are normally full of people who have no respect for other peoples property, bashing doors open against his pride and joy from their own sloppy parking or their children with no care and attention.
> 
> When possible I do exactly the same when I go shopping (although I park at the far end of a car park out of harms way where it's not busy). I have no other option than to take my car to the supermarket, the car which I worked fucking hard to buy and try to keep as spotless as possible, and I am not going to let some low life with no respect smash/dent/ding my car, so I shall park in two spaces also.
> 
> And if you don't like it.... well tuff mate.


It winds people up Kev and some nutters then go and key your car. You never know someone may have taken umbridge and then seen you on the road and thought "why don't I take his space instead".....result you in a ditch. :?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Perhaps when he arrived at the supermarket there were two badly parked cars either side of the space and he decided to park between them. Once they'd left he was left looking like the bad guy (or girl of course!).


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> Perhaps when he arrived at the supermarket there were two badly parked cars either side of the space and he decided to park between them. Once they'd left he was left looking like the bad guy (or girl of course!).


Nope, the driver is just an arrogant twat.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Why can't we have Disabled,parent and child and then decent car parking spaces? Just that little bit wider than normal.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

mike_bailey said:


> Perhaps when he arrived at the supermarket there were two badly parked cars either side of the space and he decided to park between them. Once they'd left he was left looking like the bad guy (or girl of course!).


mmm.. That's certainly giving him the benefit of the doubt - but highly unlikely


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

This is usual parking mode for me! 

Well, I dont want to open my door and hit another car, do I?!?! :roll:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

:lol:  :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Why can't we have Disabled,parent and child and then decent car parking spaces? Just that little bit wider than normal.


Problem with that is, people will just park shit in them, like TTs, leaving the rest of us nowhere to park. :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Why can't we have Disabled,parent and child and then decent car parking spaces? Just that little bit wider than normal.


Because there are two many people/cars crammed onto this tiny island


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Order your groceries online.
That's what I do.
Tesco, Asda and Sainsburys are all doing it.

Supermarket carparks are a mine-field.
My step-son had his (then brand new) Mini One reversed into TWICE in the same Tesco carpark within two months, the second of which did substantial damage requiring a new front bumper.

Rogue


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Rogue said:


> Order your groceries online.
> That's what I do.
> Tesco, Asda and Sainsburys are all doing it.
> 
> ...


I agree, I just try to avoid them as much as possible by shopping online. If it is essential then I'll go when it's quiet (evenings, early morning). To go when it's busy and take up two spaces is asking for unwanted, frustrated attention from Joe Blogs. :evil:

Shopping online has it pitfalls though, have you seen the Q's at Royal Mail sorting centres on Saturday mornings for punters picking up internet purchased goods!!


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Err, you really can't go any other time??

24hr shopping
Internet shopping (ok, have to pay for delivery.. but)

I can see why people park like that.. .but in my book its more likley to attract someone being an arse and 'trying to teach you a lesson' by damaging your car deliberatley or parking their trolley in the side of your car out of spite 

I make a point NEVER to go to the supermarket at weekends... waay too busy... waste of a Saturday to sit in a queue when I could be out drinking beer 

24hr shopping at supermarkets was the best invention ever, full stop... I do all our shopping about 9pm or 6am.. bliss, totally empty (altho I still park at the oposite end of the car park if I take the Box in the otherwise empty car park....)

I even use the trip to the out of town 24hr shop to "enjoy" my car (different story on the way home...especially if I put food in the back boot... it would all be cooked by the time I get home)


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Our local Costco store has extra wide parking spaces which have marked areas on both sides of the space which are wide enough for opening your door without bumping someone elses car. Must be something to do with them being an American company.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> pick up a 'shitter' for around Â£300 - leave it anywhere, insure it 3rd party only then get rid when it goes wrong.


Great minds and all that. Was Â£10 difference on my Polo between 3rd party and fully comp, and ive now got three years NCB on it.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I now only go to Tescos in Helens Corsa as I have had several incidents in their car parks.

Couldnt have been further away from the store when I parked, came back to find the door kneed in and the sill booted in and the mirror well twisted.

Parked across 2 spaces for the first and last time and came back to find some tiny car (Kia?) wedged in the very small half space... he must have left 1 mm between his car on both sides just to proove a point, God knows how he got out :?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I am in the 'fed up of paying for car park damage' club.

Always park at the far end of car park and across two spaces.

Feck 'em, I look after my car and I am fed up of inconsiderate twots damaging my cars :evil:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Easy way to park :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

TTotal said:


>


and that bicycle rider has clearly parked across 3 cycle spaces. Muppett

oh and why were on it why are disabled spaces so close to the door, surely its more tiring to walk than roll in a chair to the doors therefor disabled spaces should be furthest away. :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Donners said:


> This is the kind of thing I would expect a boxster driver to do (not all of them) any that I come across seem to adopt the same kind of arrogance. Jamie will tell you :wink:


Its not a Boxster though :?


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

im sorry my friend but this is how i park my car when i put it in a car park because the other pricks who inhabit this world and drive shit cars and ping your doors cannot seem to understand getting in to and out of their cars without bashing other peoples pride and joy.

I cannot tell you how gutted i would feel if i returned to find my otherwise immaculate car bashed or with a nice door edge crease mark in the panels.

I dont blame him.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Well...

I used to do the same, until one day I walk to my car and thought what a total tosser I looked!

Its not right, doing that is selfish and why should you be different to others, just because you think you have a nicer car?

So I decided to buy a 3.0d X5 to use in the weekdays/around town etc, this car I trash all over the place, park it anywhere, and go over speed bumps at normal speeds, makes sense.

Plus the size of it and the dark windows really scares other road drivers :twisted: :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I've always thought of the X5 as the perfect city car :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> I've always thought of the X5 as the perfect city car :lol:


It is where I live! :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > This is the kind of thing I would expect a boxster driver to do (not all of them) any that I come across seem to adopt the same kind of arrogance. Jamie will tell you :wink:
> ...


Oh yeah! :lol: On second inspection your right.


----------

